# Green Mountain Smoker



## paul6 (Feb 9, 2016)

So I have always used a stick burner , bought a Master built electric Black Friday as a Toy and now my Son has decided he wants a Smoker ( Yes I Am Extremely Proud ) He is thinking a Green Mountain Electric but wants my opinion ! So Guys and Gals give me My Opinion !!! ( Because I Have NO CLUE )


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2016)

I have never heard of Green Mountain.

I would certainly go with a Masterbuilt. It's a very popular smoker around here.

Al


----------



## seenred (Feb 10, 2016)

I think you're talking about a Green Mountain Pellet Grill (GMG).  Those are nice rigs.  It's true they require electricity to power the bellows fan and the pellet auger, but unlike that Masterbuilt (MES), they are actually a wood fired cooker.  Mind you, I'm not bashing an MES...I cooked on one for a few years, and it did a great job.  But I upgraded to a pellet smoker some time ago and I'm very happy with it.

You can learn more at GMG's website...just google green mountain grills.  And you can check out the pellet smoker forum here at SMF:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/3141/pellet-smokers

Have fun and happy smoking!

Red


----------



## paul6 (Feb 10, 2016)

So is this a grill or a smoker it is not for me it is for my son and he is new to smoking


----------



## seenred (Feb 10, 2016)

paul6 said:


> So is this a grill or a smoker it is not for me it is for my son and he is new to smoking



Many pellet cookers are both.  I own a Rec Tec pellet cooker myself...it's not too unlike the GMG your son is considering.  I can slow smoke a 14 lb. brisket on it for 20 hours at 225*, or crank It up to 500* and grill/sear a steak in 10 minutes.  And a bonus for newbies, pellet rigs are extremely easy to use.

If you want more direct advice about the GMG specifically, I'd suggest you PM WaterinHoleBrew.  He has owned a GMG Daniel Boone for at least a couple years...he can answer you questions, and he's a good guy who's always willing to help out any way he can.

Good luck!  Hope your son finds the rig that's right for him.

Red


----------



## muralboy (Feb 10, 2016)

I agree with Red. Pellet smokers are extremely versatile - a smoker, oven and grill all wrapped into one package. Very efficient as well.  

Personally, I own a PelletPro.  Love it.  Does a great job of maintaining temp.  Have smoked/cooked/grilled everything from cheese to chops, ribs to roasts, steaks to salmon.


----------



## essexsmoker (Feb 11, 2016)

They are great units! Low and slow or hot and fast.

I am getting a DB this year. They are actually quite cheap to run and very simple. They need a bit of calibrate with the bottom plates but otherwise set and forget.


----------



## wade (Feb 11, 2016)

I expanded from all wood to pellets a year or so ago and have a GMG Davy Crockett (the baby brother of the Daniel Boone) and also a Cookshack FEC-120 (larger than the DB). They are both great to use and produce excellent results. The GMG (DC and DB) use only pellets for the smoking but the do need power to control the pellet feed and temperature regulator fan. As has been mentioned above they are fit and forget - simply fill the pellet hopper, plug the unit into a power source and then dial in the temperature profile that you want. You can then walk away and come back when the meat is cooked.

If you get the Wifi versions (available on all models) then you can have a lot of fun playing with the App that comes with it and can program a series of steps it in a similar way to the way I program my FEC-120.

A good example of a program would be to do something like:

Smoke at 180 F for 4 hours
Cook at 225 F for 10 hours - or alternatively cook at 225 F until the meat IT reaches the desired internal temperature
Hold at 140 F until you are ready to take out the meat. 
You can program quite complex cooking profiles very simply by using the App.

You just need to check it from time to time to make sure that you do not run out of pellets or that a void has not formed in the pellet hopper.

All in all I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## mowin (Feb 11, 2016)

I've had my GMG Daniel Boone about 6 months now. I absolutely love this thing. Very versatile unit. 
Like any smoker, there is a learning curve.  I've got mine dialed in nicely.


----------



## cars (Feb 11, 2016)

I've owned a GMG for years (guessing at least 5-6), before they had cute frontiersman names.  No WIFI, no stainless chimney cap or green wheels.  My hopper is smaller than the new units, shorter than the new units, and actually has a warming tray built in below the grill.  (Never found a good use for it, though I did defrost some frozen hot dogs once in it!)

That being said, it is truly a set and forget once you know your temps inside the grill.  Mine is hotter on the Rt. side.  Like what was mentioned, running out of pellets is really the only issue other than undercooking or overcooking.

Smoking is really not a pellet grills strong suit.  Yes, it can give off smoke and it adds a light, smoky flavor to everything.  To turn it into a true smoker you will need to add a different source of smoke (generator, tray, etc.).

Yesterday I grilled up some pork chops and it was 10 degrees out.  Once you know your grill, you don't need to stand out in the middle of winter babysitting hot spots, flame ups, etc.

It's one heck of a machine.  My suggestion is pick a few brands you are interested in and contact the sales reps.  Mine was a demo unit for the rep.  He came over with a couple grills (this old model and a newer one with a IT probe!  still no WiFi available), baked a cake, grilled some brats and burgers.  That night he had an order for a new unit and the old unit never got loaded back onto his trailer.  I kept it and have been grilling at least once a week for many years with no problems.

I live in a town of <300 and I can name at least 25 GMG's in use right now.  Great rep service and a great product speaks for itself.

Hope this helps!


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 11, 2016)

The GMG machines are great for setting and forgetting!  I have the JB model, and cook some great things on it. But I have also gone to charcoal, BGE, these to are pretty, much set and leave. Several members (UK) have GMG.


----------



## paul6 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone I am going to pass on all this great information and let him make the decision , His plan is to have it by time I go to visit in a month so we can play with it !


----------



## darwin101 (Feb 15, 2016)

Paul, Give the folks at BBQ Island a call.  They are in Temp and well respected bunch from all I have heard.  They recommended the Green Mountain to me when I called to ask about Traeger. I think I will be picking one up as soon as I do my taxes and clean up the back patio. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.bbqislandinc.com/Pellet-Smokers_c_119-1-1.html

BBQ Galore is also worth a visit.

https://www.bbqgalore.com/bbq-grills-smokers/bbq-grills/pellet-grills.html


----------



## paul6 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks My Son is in Ogden Utah he decided on the Jim Bowie model he promises he will have it an 3 weeks when I go to visit , Can't Wait to play with it !!!!!


----------



## essexsmoker (Apr 14, 2016)

I have a DB. It's great for the money in the UK and you guys get it much cheaper.


----------

